# Can I still use 10120 - Hello coders!



## cdcpc (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello coders!
I work for a family physician and I'd like to get advice on a coding issue. A patient came in today c/o foreign body in his forearm. The doctor explored the area but did not find any foreign body. In my opinion, the code that best fits the scenario would be 10120, but can this code be used when a foreign body is susptected, but not found?
The documentation states "he has a small puncture wound of R forearm, it has a firmness under the skin, scabbed area removed and no foreign body seen so this area was sterilized and anesthetized with 2% lidocaine with epi 1ml used. I lanced the surface to below the dermis about 5mm. I explored the area and no foreign object seen. This was closed with butterfly tape and abx cream applied. "
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 30, 2009)

That code sounds like the best, but since there was nothing found maybe you could add modifier 52


----------



## cdcpc (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes--I think modifier 52 would fit this situation.  Thank you!


----------



## daniel (May 7, 2009)

You may want to look at 

CPT 24200, in the description it states in the upper arm or elbow area: subcutaneous.

I know you said forearm, but that could be considered in the elbow area. Depending exactly were the foreing body was in the forearm area.

Just a thought

Respectfully
Daniel


P.S- this code just states removal, nothing indicating incision and removal


----------

